# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Campaign map in MS Paint by blkstone1

## jfrazierjr

*Map


*

*Created in:* Microsoft Windows Paint

*Review*
I was originally drawn to this map because of the simplicity and old world feel as well as being hand drawn.  What really inspires me about this map is not just the contents of the map itself, but it's means of production by the artist: Microsoft Windows Paint.   Yes, you read that correctly.     

This map proves that great maps have been, are, and always will be created by a skilled cartographer and not a software program. While every tool has it's own limitations, the skilled cartographer's only limit is his own imagination.

I greatly look forward to seeing more work from blkstone1 in the future.




> Hi all -- this is my first time posting here, so I thought I would bring out an old map I did a few years back using the pit of evil and groaning death that is MS Paint. This map was for a campaign I used to run and is centered on the lands of Westmark. The game lasted quite a while and during the course of the campaign I updated the map here and there, adding icons in the forests and mountains to show the locations of various beasts and locales the party encountered/explored.
> 
> I began with an old parchment-style texture to give it the overall feel of a hand-drawn map, and kept the colors very simple and -- not sure if this is a word or not -- 'inky'. I finished it up with some aging around the edges, and decided to give it a center-line crease/tear once the whole thing was complete. I cannot convey just how time-consuming this was. 
> 
> Looking back, I really wish I had downloaded a better font than the one I ended up using -- my newer efforts generally see me using Boister or Hyborian fonts. I don't even remember what font this was... oh well.


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread.

----------


## blkstone1

Thank you so much! I am honored to be featured here; there are some truly awesome artists on this site  :Smile:

----------


## arsheesh

Congrats Blkstone!, great job!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Puregoldx58

I am completely floored by your medium of choice and how beautiful it turned out! Hats off to you!

----------


## Kraal55

Nice work  :Smile:

----------


## Kanti

That is awesome.

----------


## SilenBlade

good job! Keep doing

----------


## damirith

Nice job! Some good ideas from this

----------


## joão paulo

Pixel by pixel! Man, you is a myth to do this so well in MsPaint

----------


## Lord Kev

Oh my GOD! Ms Paint... hahaha... I can believe, it's amazing man. A great work, hats off to you!

----------


## kidfrommars

I've tried using MS Paint, but I would never have the patience to do this.... absolutely amazing!

----------


## CP Sennett

Great work done in MS paint there - did not know it could do anything half as good  :Smile:

----------


## jkopel1205

That's something else. Well done!

----------


## Nathan

Indeed it's really impressive for a Paint Map. It's even better than some Photoshop maps. Congrats.

----------


## blkstone1

Thanks everyone for your compliments; they are really appreciated.

----------


## Marijn van der Ploeg

I can scarcely belive this was done in MS Paint...

----------


## Mosesofmind

This was done in paint? I can't wait to see what you're capable of with a real drawing program

----------


## Evie

Having tortured myself with worked in MS Paint before, I am in utter awe.

----------


## siby

To continue echoing the other sentiments, your beautiful map proves that art comes from within the individual and not the tool.

Fantastic job! This map is truly inspiring.  Thank you!

----------


## medecinqui

Whoa! This is crazy! I'm just wondering how long it took to go through all of this!

----------


## October

That's amazing!  I'm working in MS Paint right now because I don't have anything else (pixel by pixel sucks!!!).  It looks nothing like this, of course.  Simply freakin' awesome job.

----------


## jfrazierjr

October, why not try GIMP or one of the many other free paint programs?

----------


## blkstone1

Agree with jfrazierjr October; GIMP is a very good free tool to use. Also thanks everyone for your feedback and comments.

----------


## Maddness

You did THIS with MS PAINT!?!?!?!?! I now feel massively inadequate...

----------


## TheMarquisDeSpace

This is fantastic

----------


## Juce734

I am floored by how much detail went into your map in MS Paint. I do very basic things in paint but that is just amazing.

----------


## gen

Impressive.

Paint?  Really?  You'll kick ass with photoshop!  :Razz:

----------


## The Doge

Bilkstone...you managed this with Paint?
PAINT?
I am simply in awe. Congratulations!

----------


## 711Savior

Paint = pro.
Awesome job. It's hard to imagine doing any of that in paint

----------


## PurpleLex

That is amazing! And all in MS Paint, too; wow!! Congrats, Blkstone  :Smile:

----------


## Nyshae

love that you use MsPaint, any tips on how you got your forests & mountains to look like that ?
    ...and I like the shading (was never good at that)

----------


## rushhowell

Very impressive!

----------

